# pulls???



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just over on the red shirt site and a gentalman was talking about their open house and having tug of wars. He said it got over too fast. 

then my mind got to going on building a tractor pull type sled with a weight than moves up with pullys and creats more drag on the rail . their would be a flag sticking out to show the start/stop of each run. So it does not matter how long your locos are or if they use a battery car. 
I plan to build. 
But I was wondering if any one would do it. ? 
I may limit it, if the BB can't be stopped. 
It would be interesting just seeing which company stock locos can pull how far.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, sounds like fun. You'll also find out whose current limiting devices shut down first.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course to all of us in the middle of the country , midwest , this PULL , sounds normal and fun !


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Marty,not going to pull the guts out of my locos.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

LOVE the idea!!!!! I can always replace the coupler if I jerk it outta the pocket!!!!!!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I can remember my RC car days that for a short while there was a RC track pulling association that travelled about teh area. i thought it was silly but lots of folks got into it. Heck Aristocraft even made a pulling sled! Maybe you could get one of them and retrofit it with flanged wheels Marty? 

Chas


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been interested in this, I think it would be great.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, are you going to have 2 classes, one with traction tires and one without?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

we'll see what happens . I don't think any will pull the guts out of their locos. its like starting up with a heavy frieght then hitting a steep grade. same principle.


----------

